# L5-S1 Foraminotomy



## coderguy1939 (Sep 30, 2010)

Doctor did a foraminotomy only at L5-S1.  I can't find any code that is just for this procedure, so I'm considering 63047 with a modifier to reduce services.  Anyone with additional insights?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 30, 2010)

That's what I recommend.  I have contacted the Spine Line on this very issue before and this is also their recommendation.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, Rebecca.  I appreciate your response.

David


----------

